# Image visible in library but screen is black when I go to develop



## Lori Pengelley (Nov 19, 2017)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom Classic

Hi there, I have recently upgraded lightroom and am working "classic" on my desktop. I just uploaded some new images and can see them all fine in the library. When I open them in "develop" however in the "workspace" I just have a black screen. I can see the preview area and it seems to be working but the main area is totally black and I can't figure out what happened. Can someone advise on what do to, I'm totally stumped and I have some images I need to work on. Thanks!


----------



## LRList001 (Nov 19, 2017)

Lori Pengelley said:


> Operating System:
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom Classic
> 
> Hi there, I have recently upgraded lightroom and am working "classic" on my desktop. I just uploaded some new images and can see them all fine in the library. When I open them in "develop" however in the "workspace" I just have a black screen. I can see the preview area and it seems to be working but the main area is totally black and I can't figure out what happened. Can someone advise on what do to, I'm totally stumped and I have some images I need to work on. Thanks!



Usually problems like this are linked to GPU problems.  Have you switched off GPU acceleration?  In LR6 it is in preferences>performance and is called 'use graphics processor'  Remove the tick (check mark) and see if that fixes it.  You might need to restart LR too.


----------



## Lori Pengelley (Nov 19, 2017)

Looks like that worked, thanks so much!!


----------



## LRList001 (Nov 20, 2017)

Lori Pengelley said:


> Looks like that worked, thanks so much!!



Good.

Adobe have an excellent support page here:
Adobe Lightroom GPU Troubleshooting and FAQ

Step 2 is how to disable the GPU if you can't get LR to run at all.  Adobe are also correct that the graphics card drivers need to be downloaded from the manufacturer's site, even using the built-in update provided by the card manufacturer does not work properly.


----------

